# dudas urgentes sobre capitalizar paro y ser autonomo



## pluton (31 Ene 2011)

si me quiero dar de alta como autonomo pero guardar el paro por si el negocio no funciona?

es posible una vez que me de de baja como autonomo si no me funciona, volver a cobrar el paro?

gracias.


----------



## Eugeni Berzin (31 Ene 2011)

Si has pedido la capitalización, creo que tienes un periodo de X meses en el que puedes echarte atrás y volver a tu paro.

Si no la pides, tendrías que volver a trabajar por cuenta ajena y, cuando tengas una baja no voluntaria, podrías pedirlo.


----------



## pluton (31 Ene 2011)

ya pero por ejemplo...

1 me hago autonomo y digo que quiero que me guarden el paro por si no me van bien las cosas

2 las cosas no me han ido bien y quiero volver a cobrar mi paro

3 quiero capitalizar, ahora sí, mi paro

es posible?


----------



## Eugeni Berzin (31 Ene 2011)

Tanto no sé. El número de información del INEM es tu hamijo: 901 11 99 99


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (31 Ene 2011)

Es recomendable, dependiendo del negocio, realizar la actividad de prospección comercial antes de darse de alta.

Otra cosa es si montas una franquicia o tienda o comercio y necesites ya estar de alta como autónomo.

Si te dedicas a trabajar desde casa o en un despacho propio, busca los clientes antes mientras cobras el paro. 

Yo no aconsejo capitalizar el paro y si puedes intenta empezar el negocio con los costes de explotación al mínimo posible.

Estoy con la misma duda que tú por que estoy currando y quiero ponerme por mi cuenta, pero claro la busqueda de clientes no siendo un comercial con experiencia es chunga y más con un horario laboral así que estoy por contratar un comercial a comisión.

Aunque por lo que tengo entendido si tu estás cobrando el paro y suspendes el cobro de la prestación por el inicio de tu actividad, si esta no supera los 24 meses de duración, podrías volver a recibir la prestación anterior correspondiente por haber cotizado anteriormente en el régimen general.

Tambien si no capitalizas tienes la posibilidad de que te devuelvan las cuotas del RETA (cuotas de Autónomo). Pero luego creo que no tienes derecho a la prestación.

Al igual que yo, tienes a mano google para consultar y los orientadores de la oficina de empleo de tu zona.

Un saludico.


----------



## pluton (31 Ene 2011)

joder, es que en unos sitios una cosa en otros otra...

en el inem no tienen idea creo que tampoco.

el caso es que si me doy de alta en autonomos y me guardo el paro por si las moscas y necesito volver a cogerlo. es esto posible?


----------



## bubble bubble (31 Ene 2011)

> https://www.redtrabaja.es/es/redtrabaja/indicePreguntas/jsp/JSP_REDT_mostrar_preg.jsp?preg=6017
> 
> 
> Si usted se establece como trabajador autónomo no cotiza por desempleo, por tanto, el cese en la actividad de autónomo no le da derecho a cobrar prestaciones por desempleo al no estar establecida como situación legal de desempleo. Si obtiene la prestación por desempleo tras el cese como trabajador por cuenta ajena y, posteriormente, la suspende para establecerse como autónomo, podrá reanudarla cuando cese como trabajador autónomo, siempre que no haya permanecido más de 24 meses en ese régimen. Si tras causar baja como autónomo, trabaja por cuenta ajena y después se encuentra en situación legal de desempleo, podrá hacer valer las cotizaciones de este último trabajo más las anteriores a su alta en autónomos (siempre que estén dentro de los seis años contados desde el cese en el último empleo) y acceder a la prestación que le corresponda en función del periodo de ocupación cotizada (prestación contributiva en caso de acreditar 360 días o más cotizados).
> ...




Si decides pedir el paro y solicitar el pago unico podrias cobrar el remanente:



> https://www.redtrabaja.es/es/redtrabaja/indicePreguntas/jsp/JSP_REDT_mostrar_preg.jsp?preg=6231
> 
> En el supuesto de que no se le hubiera abonado la totalidad de la prestación contributiva y quedara un remanente, podrá reanudar la prestación pendiente de percibir una vez que haya transcurrido un tiempo equivalente al que habría cobrado de prestación si no la hubiese capitalizado.



Si necesitas traduccion me lo dices, pero creo que con esto podras entenderte.

Pd: En el proximo hilo antifuncis espero que seas bueno.


----------



## pluton (4 Feb 2011)

yo he ido poco a la escuela...

1 me doy de alta en autonomos PERO ANTES PARALIZO LA PRESTACION

2 de autonomo me va mal y quiero volver a cobrar el paro SIN TRABAJAR POR CUENTA AJENA

3 de autonomo me va bien y quiero cobrar lo que tengo de paro para CAPITALIZARLO

4 sobre todo el punto 2 no lo tengo NADA claro...me doy de baja como autonomo y al dia siguiente ya vuelvo a cobrar paro? :|


----------



## pluton (4 Feb 2011)

AHORA NO ME DEJEIS CON LA DUDA COÑO:cook:


----------



## avioneti (4 Feb 2011)

pluton dijo:


> *yo he ido poco a la escuela...
> *
> 1 me doy de alta en autonomos PERO ANTES PARALIZO LA PRESTACION
> 
> ...



Y va a ser usted empresario si se lia con una simple prestación de desempleo?


----------



## bubble bubble (4 Feb 2011)

pluton dijo:


> AHORA NO ME DEJEIS CON LA DUDA COÑO:cook:



Las cosas se piden por favor, y se suele dar las gracias. Como usted comprendera yo no tengo ninguna obligacion de ayudarle, mas alla de mi conviccion moral del que hay que ayudar al que lo necesite, y buscarle la informacion y ponerle los links ya me costaron veinte minutos de mi precioso tiempo.

Desde luego no pienso ayudar a alguien que me lo exige gritando, asi que o cambia de tono y de formas, o ya se apañara. El hecho de que no haya apenas ido a la escuela no le da derecho a comportarse asi.


----------



## inmi_soy (4 Feb 2011)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Las cosas se piden por favor, y se suele dar las gracias. Como usted comprendera yo no tengo ninguna obligacion de ayudarle, mas alla de mi conviccion moral del que hay que ayudar al que lo necesite, y buscarle la informacion y ponerle los links ya me costaron veinte minutos de mi precioso tiempo.
> 
> Desde luego no pienso ayudar a alguien que me lo exige gritando, asi que o cambia de tono y de formas, o ya se apañara. El hecho de que no haya apenas ido a la escuela no le da derecho a comportarse asi.




:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Hay gente que cree que su deficiencia ( tomando como deficiencia no haber asistido a la escuela, ¿ porqué no lo hizo ? es asunto para otro hilo ) en este u otro asunto le permite saltarse las más elementales formas de comportamiento, sin ningun tipo de miramiento


----------



## Vigar (4 Feb 2011)

pluton dijo:


> si me quiero dar de alta como autonomo pero guardar el paro por si el negocio no funciona?
> 
> es posible una vez que me de de baja como autonomo si no me funciona, volver a cobrar el paro?
> 
> gracias.



Es posible que aquí encuentres algo. Si no lo hallas, pregunta, siempre hay gente dispuesta a ayudarte.

Pregunta rápida

Buena suerte


----------



## pluton (6 Feb 2011)

inmi_soy dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Hay gente que cree que su deficiencia ( tomando como deficiencia no haber asistido a la escuela, ¿ porqué no lo hizo ? es asunto para otro hilo ) en este u otro asunto le permite saltarse las más elementales formas de comportamiento, sin ningun tipo de miramiento




siento si se ha sentido ofendido, puesto que no era mi intención. yo he ido a la escula, aunque poco, siendo esto último no significativo para enviarle mis disculpas y agradecerle el tiempo a todos los que han invertdo parte de su tiempo en ayudarme.

debido a la coyuntura económica actual, es comprensible el estado de ánimo de la gente...además esto es la guardería 

gracias


----------



## pluton (6 Feb 2011)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Las cosas se piden por favor, y se suele dar las gracias. Como usted comprendera yo no tengo ninguna obligacion de ayudarle, mas alla de mi conviccion moral del que hay que ayudar al que lo necesite, y buscarle la informacion y ponerle los links ya me costaron veinte minutos de mi precioso tiempo.
> 
> Desde luego no pienso ayudar a alguien que me lo exige gritando, asi que o cambia de tono y de formas, o ya se apañara. El hecho de que no haya apenas ido a la escuela no le da derecho a comportarse asi.



mis disculpas las tiene en el mensaje anterior, gracias por su tiempo


----------



## bubble bubble (6 Feb 2011)

pluton dijo:


> yo he ido poco a la escuela...
> 
> 1 me doy de alta en autonomos PERO ANTES PARALIZO LA PRESTACION
> 
> ...



Te voy a poner todas las posibilidades y si te queda alguna duda me lo dices.

Cuando termines de trabajar, y siendo que tienes pensado ponerte de autonomo, tienes dos opciones, pedir el paro y no hacerlo.

1- Si no pides el paro, te das de alta de autonomo y al cabo de un tiempo como no funciona te das la baja de autonomo, no puedes pedir el paro. Tendras que encontrar otro trabajo por cuenta ajena, y cuando se te acabe siempre que no sea baja voluntaria, podras pedirlo. El nuevo trabajo como asalariado no importa que duracion tenga, siempre que no termine por baja voluntaria (puede ser finalizacion de contrato o despido) y si que es importante que sea a jornada completa, porque si es a parcial te deduciran parte de la prestacion porque es el ultimo trabajo el que marca el porcentaje de ocupacion con el que se calcula la prestacion. En este caso para calcularte el paro se tendria en cuenta los seis ultimos años desde que terminaste el ultimo trabajo, pero la parte en que estuvistes como autonomo al no cotizar por desempleo no te daria para prestacion. Te pongo un ejemplo; si primero estuviste 5 años como asalariado, luego dos como autonomo y luego 6 meses como asalariado, la duracion de tu prestacion se calcularia asi: 6 meses cotizados ultimos+ dos años de autonomo que no cotizan + 3 años y 6 meses del trabajo anterior= 4 años cotizados de los ultimos seis, te correponderian 16 meses de paro, donde el importe se calcularia con lo cotizado en los 6 ultimos meses.

Si pides la prestacion tienes dos opciones, o solicitas la capitalizacion o no.

2-Si no solicitas la capitalizacion cuando te des de alta como autonomo tendras que parar el paro. Si trabajas mas de dos años como autonomo pierdes el derecho que tenias concedido. Si es menos de dos años cuando te des de baja en autonomos puedes volver a cobrar el paro tal como lo dejaste al darte de baja de autonomos.

3-Si solicitas la capitalizacion te pueden pagar o bien los gastos que justifiques para la creacion de tu empresa hasta el limite maximo del 60% del importe total de tu prestacion, o bien las cuotas de seguridad social de autonomos, o bien primero el pago de hasta el 60% y con el resto la seguridad social de autonomos. En cualquiera de los casos cuando te des de baja de autonomo, siempre que sea antes de dos años, podrias cobrar lo que te quede del paro, pero con la particularidad de que para cobrarlo tiene que haber pasado un tiempo igual al que habrias tardado en cobrar mes a mes lo que te han adelantado. Ejemplo: Pides la capitalizacion para montar la empresa y te dan un pago equivalente a 4 meses de prestacion. Si te das de baja de autonomos, para poder cobrar prestacion tendran que haber pasado 4 meses desde que solicitaste la capitalizacion hasta que puedas volver a cobrar.

Dos cosas, el paro se debe pedir en el plazo de 15 dias habiles desde que termines el trabajo, si no te descontaran dinero de la prestacion. No te des de alta en autonomos hasta que hayas solicitado la prestacion si es que quieres pedirla. Si vas a capitalizar primero debes solicitar la prestacion y luego la capitalizacion. 

Pd. Ahora con autonomos puedes cotizar por desempleo lo que quizas afectara a la duracion de las prestaciones del punto1 (a tu favor), pero eso no te lo puedo asegurar al 100% porque ya no trabajo en el INEM. Ya he comprobado que para todo lo demas no te afectaria asi que puedes fiarte de lo que he escrito (la legislacion no ha cambiado en ninguna de las opciones). De todas formas intentare preguntarle el lunes a un excompi que trabaja en el INEM y si hay algun cambio relevante escribire otro mensaje.


----------



## pluton (7 Feb 2011)

puf tio...muchiiisimas gracias! lastima que no te pueda pagar algo (de lo poco que tengo...) gracias otra vez tio


----------



## jorge (7 Feb 2011)

Cuidadín, cuidadín, que igual que estar trabajando de asalariado cotizas para el paro, de autónomo es todo lo contrario, o para que se entienda mejor quiero decir que el paro caduca.

Ejemplo:
6 años trabajo de asalariado= 2 años de paro.
6 años trabajo de autónomo= caduca el paro de los 6 años que estuviste asalariado.

Sí, es la polla.


----------



## bubble bubble (8 Feb 2011)

pluton dijo:


> puf tio...muchiiisimas gracias! lastima que no te pueda pagar algo (de lo poco que tengo...) gracias otra vez tio



Hoy he hablado con mi amigo y me ha confirmado que el punto 1 no ha variado con el paro de autonomos. 

Una ultima advertencia, piensa que la ley esta ahora mismo asi, pero puede que cambien en x tiempo y lo que te he dicho ahora no valga, asi que por si acaso estate pendiente de si reforman la ley del paro.

Y de nada hombre, con tu agradecimiento es mas que suficiente. Espero que tengas suerte.

Pd. Si tienes mas dudas pregunta.


----------



## PLS--palasaca (8 Feb 2011)

Gracias a todos por un hilo tan interesante en los momentos actuales.

Algunas veces, las aportaciones al foro NO TIENEN PRECIO


----------



## spheratu (8 Feb 2011)

> Si no pides el paro, te das de alta de autonomo y al cabo de un tiempo como no funciona te das la baja de autonomo, no puedes pedir el paro.



Solo quería intervenir para subrayar esto,que me parece muy importante. Si uno está cobrando el paro y decide hacerse autonomo,deja de percibir la prestación, como es obvio,pero puede pedir reanudación de la prestación pendiente en el momento en que se de de baja de autonomos,siempre y cuando hayan pasado menos de 24 meses en ese estado.
Pero si te echan y no pides la prestación por desempleo,yendo directamente a hacerte autónomo,después no podrás pedir el paro aunque te des de baja.
No se si me he explicado....


----------



## PLS--palasaca (10 Feb 2011)

spheratu dijo:


> Solo quería intervenir para subrayar esto,que me parece muy importante. Si uno está cobrando el paro y decide hacerse autonomo,deja de percibir la prestación, como es obvio,pero puede pedir reanudación de la prestación pendiente en el momento en que se de de baja de autonomos,siempre y cuando hayan pasado menos de 24 meses en ese estado.
> Pero si te echan y no pides la prestación por desempleo,yendo directamente a hacerte autónomo,después no podrás pedir el paro aunque te des de baja.
> No se si me he explicado....



Correctamente.


----------



## Deva (30 May 2011)

bubble bubble dijo:


> 2-Si no solicitas la capitalizacion cuando te des de alta como autonomo tendras que parar el paro. Si trabajas mas de dos años como autonomo pierdes el derecho que tenias concedido. Si es menos de dos años cuando te des de baja en autonomos puedes volver a cobrar el paro tal como lo dejaste al darte de baja de autonomos.




A ver si me puedes aclarar una duda, si tengo derecho a prestación por desempleo y la solicito y supongamos a la semana me doy de alta en autónomos y dejo de cobrar el paro (sin solicitar capitalización), podría después darme de baja en autónomos y cobrar el resto de la prestación por desempleo?. 
Hay algún periodo mínimo entre pedir el paro y darte de alta en autónomos para que esto sea así, o con haber cobrado por ejemplo siete días de desempleo sería suficiente?. 
¿Afecta en algo el periodo que estés de alta como autónomo?


----------



## bloguerofinanciero (31 May 2011)

Para los que quieren más información sobre la capitalización del paro os pongo este enlace:

Capitalización o pago único de la prestación por desempleo 2011 | Blog de Consultoría Financiera Kerfant


----------



## kudeiro (31 May 2011)

A mi lo que me parece absurdo es que cuando pides el pago unico, y optas que todo sea para cuotas de la SS de autonomo, todos los meses venga la SS y te cobre la cuota, y detras venga el inem y te pague la misma cantidad, no seria mas logico que se pusieran de acuerdo y no se cobrase/pagase nada?


----------



## recortadita (11 Jun 2011)

Hilos así ayudan a ver las cosas de otra manera...gracias


----------



## bubble bubble (28 Jun 2011)

Deva dijo:


> A ver si me puedes aclarar una duda, si tengo derecho a prestación por desempleo y la solicito y supongamos a la semana me doy de alta en autónomos y dejo de cobrar el paro (sin solicitar capitalización), podría después darme de baja en autónomos y cobrar el resto de la prestación por desempleo?.
> Hay algún periodo mínimo entre pedir el paro y darte de alta en autónomos para que esto sea así, o con haber cobrado por ejemplo siete días de desempleo sería suficiente?.
> ¿Afecta en algo el periodo que estés de alta como autónomo?



Siento no haber contestado antes, no lo habia visto.

1ª pregunta. Si

2ª. No hay periodo pero hay una cosa importante. Si al despedirte tienes dias de vacaciones no utilizadas, estos dias cotizan a la SS (y te los pagan en el finiquito) y se considera que estas trabajando, luego no puedes pedir el paro. Si que te cogeran la solicitud pero no pueden concedertelo hasta que pase ese periodo, por lo tanto si este fuera tu caso. y te dieras de alta de autonomos mientras todavia estas de "vacaciones" es como si no lo hubieras pedido (y ya no podrias pedirlo al estar de alta de autonomos). Puedes ver si tienes dias de vacaciones en el certificado de empresa.

3ª. Ya lo he dicho antes, si estas dos años o mas de autonomo pierdes la prestacion. Menos de dos años nada.

De todas maneras, recomiendo que para este tipo de dudas, antes que preguntarlo en un foro, llameis al 901.11.99.99 (yo trabaje alli) y que os atienda un funcionario. Si despues de llamar teneis dudas , volved a llamar y que os atienda otro. Mas que nada porque muchas veces habla gente que no tiene idea y la lia. (Este foro es bastante fiable, o por lo menos muchos foreros, pero siempre es mejor un profesional)

Edito: jojojo han movido el hilo de la guarderia a emprendedores, por eso no te conteste deva, ni sabia que existia este sitio.


----------



## cmatamoros (30 Sep 2011)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Siento no haber contestado antes, no lo habia visto.
> 
> 1ª pregunta. Si
> 
> ...



Me viene muy bien toda esta información ya que actualmente estoy cobrando el paro y se me presenta la ocasión de trabajar como autonomo.

Está todo muy claro, solo una duda.

Supongamos que a mi me quedan 13 meses de paro a razón de 1.100 € mensuales, yo ahora solicito la capitalización para que me abonen las cuotas de autónomo, estoy unos meses y la cosa no sale como yo esperaba. Voy al inem y solicito la reanudación del paro. Me tendrán que descontar lógicamente las cuotas que me han pagado. Pero me lo descuentan en tiempo de prestación o en importe de prestación mensual??? es decir, continuaría cobrando los 1.100€ durante menos tiempo o tendría los 13 meses con menos importe???

Saludos.


----------



## bubble bubble (30 Sep 2011)

cmatamoros dijo:


> Me viene muy bien toda esta información ya que actualmente estoy cobrando el paro y se me presenta la ocasión de trabajar como autonomo.
> 
> Está todo muy claro, solo una duda.
> 
> ...



Te quitarian tiempo de prestacion, pero "por anticipado", tendrias que esperar para cobrar.

Siempre que la baja de autonomos sea antes de dos años, podrias cobrar lo que te quede del paro, pero con la particularidad de que para cobrarlo tiene que haber pasado un tiempo igual al que habrias tardado en cobrar mes a mes lo que te han adelantado. Ejemplo: Pides la capitalizacion para montar la empresa y te dan un pago equivalente a 4 meses de prestacion. Si te das de baja de autonomos, para poder cobrar prestacion tendran que haber pasado 4 meses desde que solicitaste la capitalizacion hasta que puedas volver a cobrar (aunque debes solicitar la prestacion en cuanto te des de baja en autonomos).

De todas formas hace ya dos años que no curro en el Inem y no se si habran cambiado algo, mejor preguntar en el 901 11 99 99 para asegurar lo que os digo.


----------



## cmatamoros (10 Oct 2011)

En mi caso voy a capitalizar el paro para que me subencionen solamente las cuotas de autonomo, como no voy a pedir capital para ninguna inversión, me subencionan cuotas de autonomo por el 100% del paro pendiente de percibir que en mi caso son unos 11.000€ lo que equivale a unos 40 meses de autonomos pagados, y ademas tengo 23 meses para volver a pedir el paro que me quedase. Es un chollo!!!

Saludos.


----------



## sebrac (31 Oct 2011)

*Reanudación paro*

Hola aprovecho de vuestra disponibilidad para hacer una pregunta, si me doy de alta de autonomo y pido la suspensión del paro he leido que si la actividad de autonomo dura no más de dos años puedo reanudar el desempleo.
Pero la baja de autonomo puede ser voluntaria o tiene que justificarse demostrando perdidas?
gracias de antemano


----------



## bubble bubble (16 Dic 2011)

sebrac dijo:


> Hola aprovecho de vuestra disponibilidad para hacer una pregunta, si me doy de alta de autonomo y pido la suspensión del paro he leido que si la actividad de autonomo dura no más de dos años puedo reanudar el desempleo.
> Pero la baja de autonomo puede ser voluntaria o tiene que justificarse demostrando perdidas?
> gracias de antemano



Yo no reconocia prestaciones, estaba en un servicio de informacion asi que no puedo asegurar 100% el procedimiento, pero segun me respondian las personas que reconocian cuando les preguntaba dudas como las tuyas solo exigian la baja de autonomos sin ningun tramite mas, incluso en los casos de capitalizacion. Por otra parte, *el articulo 212 deja claro que la baja de autonomos permite reanudar la prestacion*, pero no indica si se piden requisitos para esa baja, por lo que yo entiendo que no.



> Artículo 212. Suspensión del derecho.
> 
> 1.* El derecho a la percepción de la prestación por desempleo se suspenderá por la entidad gestora en los siguientes casos:*
> 
> ...







De todas maneras, el 901119999 es vuestro amigo, alli os informaran gratuitamente y sin tener que hacer la cola en el inem. Si no os da confianza la respuesta que os den volver a llamar y que os atienda otro funcionario.


----------



## pluton (20 Dic 2011)

la verdad, aun estoy dandole vueltas y llevo + de un año en paro...me ofreci de mil cosas y no me salio ninguna, por lo menos no me arriesge a jugarmela poniendome de autonomo sin ver las cosas claras...

me quedara emigrar...y dejar aqui mi familia...manda huevos...y todo para ganarme fuera 1000 euros...ya lo estoy viendo...

joder, si me saliera algo por espanistan de autonomo ganando para comer y esperar que pasase esta puta tormenta...


----------



## mike69 (20 Dic 2011)

bubble bubble dijo:


> Yo no reconocia prestaciones, estaba en un servicio de informacion asi que no puedo asegurar 100% el procedimiento, pero segun me respondian las personas que reconocian cuando les preguntaba dudas como las tuyas solo exigian la baja de autonomos sin ningun tramite mas, incluso en los casos de capitalizacion. Por otra parte, *el articulo 212 deja claro que la baja de autonomos permite reanudar la prestacion*, pero no indica si se piden requisitos para esa baja, por lo que yo entiendo que no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene usted toda la razón.


----------



## el_gitano (26 Mar 2012)

Refloto este gran hilo tan útil para estos tiempos, y lanzo una pregunta:
Con la super reforma laboral, todo el asunto este de parar la prestación por desempleo, hacerse autónomo y si las cosas van mal darse de baja y volver a cobrar el paro, ¿ha sufrido alguna modificación?

Gracias


----------



## Andriu_ZGZ (26 Mar 2012)

el_gitano dijo:


> Refloto este gran hilo tan útil para estos tiempos, y lanzo una pregunta:
> Con la super reforma laboral, todo el asunto este de parar la prestación por desempleo, hacerse autónomo y si las cosas van mal darse de baja y volver a cobrar el paro, ¿ha sufrido alguna modificación?
> 
> Gracias



Pues no, sigue igual, por que lo que le interesa a la casta es que contribuyas como puedas.

Para Plutón: haz como yo, llevo desde octubre en el paro, buscandome clientes con toda mi infraestructura ya montada a bajo coste.

He obtenido uno que me da proyectos por el momento, así que me he dado de alta como autónomo.

Si es por primera vez, te beneficias de un tipo reducido que aun tengo que consultar con hacienda para facturar el primer proyecto.

Los trámites cuestan muy poco, en ventanilla única de cada comunidad, te tramitan todo en 15 minutos, luego un libro de visitas sellado por la inspección de trabajo y una consulta con hacienda para saber que tipo impositivo tienes que aplicar, generalmente el 15% para profesionales.

Si se capitaliza el paro, puedes dedicar un dinero a pagar el RETA, pero yo no lo recomiendo, ya que si la cosa en dos o tres meses no va bien, tienes que terminar de pagar el RETA con lo capitalizado para poder volver a cobrar el desempleo, como le pasa a una amiga mía.
A mí no me han puesto pegas para volver al desempleo, si no capitalizo, por eso me he dado de alta.

Pero yo solo me daría de alta como autónomo a la hora de facturar, no antes sin tener ningún cliente.

Primero investigar el mercado y luego decidir.


----------



## No Registrado (8 Oct 2012)

*Capitalización del paro*

Hola a todos, y gracias de antemano a los que compartís vuestros conocimientos.

Yo le doy una nueva vuelta de tuerca al tema, a ver si podéis responderme.

Llevo un año como autónomo, y en su momento decidí no capitalizar y congelar los 7 meses de paro que me quedaban por si en estos primeros 2 años las cosas no me iban bien. 

Voy tirando, pero entre las subidas de impuestos, algunos proyectos que he perdido, y la hipoteca (que tengo referenciada al puñetero IRPH, ya en extinición, pero el banco exprime hasta que desaparezca en abril) me gustaría capitalizar esos 7 meses de paro que me quedan, porque veo que lo de autónomo va para largo, y utilizarlos para pagar las cuotas de autónomo, cosa que oxigenaría mi situación. 

En la SEPE me dicen que no, que tenía que haberlo previsto desde el principio (es decir, el gobierno de turno no sabe qué demonios pasará en 2 meses, pero exige a los autónomos que prevean su futuro 2 años). Puedo darme da baja como autónomo, cobrar el paro un mes, y volver a darme de alta capitalizando los 6 meses restantes? 

No sé si hay alguna letra pequeña que impida esta estratagema.

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.


----------



## Yatengotres (10 Oct 2012)

Lo siento pero te lo denegarán porque no "has generado un nuevo puesto de trabajo"... 
Realmente no tiene mucho sentido pero es así.


----------



## No Registrado (10 Oct 2012)

Si se capitaliza el paro, se ha de estar un mínimo de 12 meses cotizando. Luego, si existe la posibilidad de que devuelvan esas cuotas sería perfecto, aunque dudo que se pueda hacer. La situación después del cese de actividad como autónomo y la de estar en paro son diferentes a efectos de empleabilidad y de posibles subvenciones para las empresas empleadoras.

Yo lo que haría es cobrar el paro con normalidad mientras desarrollo el proyecto. Únicamente ante la primera factura daría el paso de cotizar y, si hay previsión de durar al menos 12 meses, capitalizar el paro. Si la actividad no exige costes de estacionamiento elevados (como hacer páginas web, u otras que no impliquen locales ni infraestructura), también se puede probar a capitalizar.


----------



## No Registrado (10 Oct 2012)

La decisión de capitalizar el paro se ha de producir únicamente antes de iniciar la actividad como autónomo, y no cuando se lleva un tiempo trabajando en la actividad, ya que se realiza al dar de alta el nuevo derecho. Si se da una baja voluntaria de la actividad como autónomo, se pierde el derecho. La opción de capitalizar con baja voluntaria para autónomos que han generado empleo imagino que es un tipo de relevo, que es un caso especial de cese.


----------



## simepikamearrasko (31 Dic 2013)

Hola amigos.
Aprovecho este post para reflejar un par de dudas con la dichosa capitalizacion .
Ya tengo casi lista la memoria de pago unico,y algunos pequeños presupuestos de cosillas menores,pero me surge un problema para lograr un presupuesto gordo,en concreto una poliza de seguros especial para el desarrollo de mi actividad.
En las compañias aseguradoras,corredurias y demas no ayudan en nada,ni te hacen un presupuesto de 3000 euros sin conocerte de nada,vamos que no se fian.Solo quieren tratar cuando eres "alguien" y un parado haciendo un plan de empresa no entra en esa definicion.
Mi pregunta es concisa y clara,¿podria pedir un presupuesto por ese valor de cualquier otra cosa (por ejemplo,mobiliario oficina..).aunque despues NO destinase realmente ese importe a ese articulo?
Se supone,que despues,con el dinero en la mano,con mi licencia de actividad y todo en regla,ya pasaria a ser "alguien".y me atenderian decentemente.
.para abreviar y formular la pregunta de otra manera¿,si al capitalizar presento presupuestos/facturas proforma por TRES Naranjas y DOS manzanas= 4000 eur ,y alfinal resulta que me he comprado CUATRO naranjas y UNA manzana=4000 eur,puedo tener algun problema,?..¿se suele pedir a posteriori las facturas de lo gastado?
en fin,muchas gracias de antemano,un cordial saludo


----------



## Yatengotres (1 Ene 2014)

driveman dijo:


> Hola amigos.
> Aprovecho este post para reflejar un par de dudas con la dichosa capitalizacion .
> Ya tengo casi lista la memoria de pago unico,y algunos pequeños presupuestos de cosillas menores,pero me surge un problema para lograr un presupuesto gordo,en concreto una poliza de seguros especial para el desarrollo de mi actividad.
> En las compañias aseguradoras,corredurias y demas no ayudan en nada,ni te hacen un presupuesto de 3000 euros sin conocerte de nada,vamos que no se fian.Solo quieren tratar cuando eres "alguien" y un parado haciendo un plan de empresa no entra en esa definicion.
> ...



No te pondrán problemas si el dinero te lo gastas en inversión para el negocio. No te penalizan si los presupuestos no coinciden exactamente con las facturas justificativas posteriores. Deberás aportar la factura (en tu caso póliza) con el correspondiente recibo de pago una vez recibido el dinero. 
Suerte con el proyecto.


----------



## simepikamearrasko (2 Ene 2014)

muchisimas gracias "yatengotres" por la respuesta.
Esta mañana visité a la funcionaria de capitalizacion de mi oficina,y su respuesta coincide exactamente con lo que has comentado.
un saludo a todos los foreros.


----------

